# Taco has SBD. Maybe. Please help?



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Taco has Swim Bladder Disorder, or so I think. He has been floating listlessly at the top of his tank, tail down and mouth up to the surface, for a whole day. He's completely vertical. He only moves if I prod him, and only then, will he struggle to move away. He has not eaten at all.

I've done frequent water changes and treated him for any possible cases of illness. I've ruled out ich and fungus at this point (which is what I thought the cause of the sudden inactivity was attested to). 

I also suspect it may be ammonia poisoning, but I've done nothing to how I've changed the water before. Tian-Tian is doing fine (though battling his own case of ich _again_. Freakin' fish.). 

Help, please? :-( I've done all I can think of.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

for sbd you fast for a few days and then see how it looks after that and then feed some daphina ( i think thats how you spell it) and then see if that helps


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that hope they feel better I know your a great owner!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i dont think its a good idea to divide them toghter becasuer theyll keep catdhing stuff from each other


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm..yeah I have gone through this a few times now. Try fasting him for a few days. Hold off on meds. Im waiting for Smurfy to get back to normal,she keeps having sbd issues. Can you tell if Taco has eliminated at all? Maybe hes constipated if not sbd. It usually starts out as that,before it turns into sbd. Hope hes okay!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

GAH. I just took a closer look at Taco. His scales are raised and he looks a bit bloated than I initially recall. It's looking more like *dropsy* than SBD.  

Gonna move him to another container and see if I can keep a closer eye on him. This is bad....

And too late on the meds advice fishyinpa; I JUST put in some Jungle Fungus clear on accident. FAIL. I'll get him out of there now. :-( This is bad, bad, bad..... *flails arms*


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no!! I hope he gets better soon!!!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you; I hope so too! Yet I don't want him to be in any pain. 

I decided not to move him until a little later this evening, or early tomorrow morning (provided he lasts the night). I don't want to stress his little body out more than it already is. 

Prayers welcome.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Prayers going Taco's way.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

amain prayers to taco the betta fish may the best come his way and everyone in his family


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I would really get something for that ich. Jungle ich meds or wardleys. he needs to be treated for TWO WEEKS


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

And I would fast Taco. I'm sorry about your boys.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes, here come some prayers. GET BETTER BOYS!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, y'all. Every little bit helps. 

I just had a thought: I changed Taco's water yesterday, never varying from my usual routine. This includes using aquarium salt. 

I just read up a bit on Fish Dropsy. It would seem that it's the failure of the kidneys, which leads to a buildup of fluid in the body. Given that salt, in humans, leads to a buildup of water retention, could the same be true for fish? I mean it sounds silly, since fish live in water, but it was a thought I had. 

Taco hasn't changed at all. Given Taco's symptoms and behavior, it definitely looks like dropsy. 

More updates to follow later this evening.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh no, I hope it's not dropsy. =(


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Like previously said, this is NOT a good week for bettas. So many death. Ugh.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Me too. :-(


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

lets hope not dropsy its fery deadly but lets pray its not


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Taco!! I hope its not dropsy!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I put Taco in a smaller container, where he won't have to swim too far for air at the moment. He looks completely miserable. I'm changing out the water in his tank and only filling it halfway. If he goes, I just want to make him as comfortable as I can. 

I'm giving a half-water change to Tian-Tian at the same time. Tian-Tian has been very active over the past few hours. I bet he knows something's up. 

More updates coming.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

finguers crossed


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay, Taco's water levels are about 2 inches lower than usual (just to give him a little room, too) and his tank is completely bare now. I added a small heater to heat up the water. If it's just constipation, perhaps it'll help pass the gunk in his body. Otherwise it'll hopefully make him more comfortable. Here's to hoping he pulls through the night. 

Meanwhile, Tian-Tian is flaring at me. Maybe I did something wrong?  

I'm just trying to do all that I can at this point. So frustrating that I don't seem to be making any progress.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

your doing all you can


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Don't feel bad, although I do. *sigh* I hate when everyone's fish get sick. 
Why is Tian flaring at you? hmm.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol! Tian-Tian is just being his usual, mischievous self, I suppose.  Which might be a good thing. 

Yep, it must be something about this time of year. Blearg.


----------



## litljenarey (Aug 15, 2009)

It's terrible, battling constant illness. We're sending good thoughts your way and hopefully all the illnesses pass and you have healthy fishies from here on out.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i hate hearing about sick fish espically my friends on this site like you tian tian and everyon elise and i hope it all works out and glad to hear tian tian is back to his normal self


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

ifish, est-ce que tu parles français? Tu habites en Québec, n'est pas?


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

oui je parler en french une peu but i speak englise better i hate french why? do you like french


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Nah, I prefer English, too. I have studied French for about 7 years.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

cool. so do you have msn? if you want we can chat in a privat messge


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Nope, no msn. Sorry. 

In other news, No updates on Taco's condition. If he's alive, he's still as a stone.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hope he makes it threw it


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Le fishy be sicky. Sorry I had to 

Antibiotics mught be good??


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Interesting factoid about France (and correct me if I'm wrong): April Fool's Day in America is called "Poisson d'Avril". Poisson=fish. 

Tried anti-fungus meds earlier. No effect whatsoever. 

Bleh, this is frustrating.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope they feel better thats so sad ;[ Im keeping my fingers crossed for your boys!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

There is no question now. It must be dropsy.

Taco has not made any improvements, despite my efforts. I've done all I can, and have access to do, in my knowledge. He's not eating, he's floating directly vertical, his scales are significantly raised and his vibrant orange color is pretty much gone. His fins are completely glued to his body, which is even curling on itself and leaning over to the right side. He has very little response to any outside stimulation (waving fingers in front of the glass, gently tapping the side of the tank, passing by, etc). 

If he is no better by the morning, I will consider humane euthanasia for him. I cannot stand to watch him suffer any more. 

It's amazing how fast you can get attached to these little guys. This is breaking my heart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Taco!! All you can do is keep him comfortable and I know you're doing that. 
Speaking of languages, I had German for 4 years and don't remember very much of it. Some came back to me when I was in Germany a few years ago and I was around my brother's in-laws. I also had 3 years of Spanish. My Dad was fluent in Spanish and I wish I'd grown up speaking it. I think it would be cool to speak 2 languages fluently.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the support, dramaqueen. I was actually about to PM you. I hate to lose pets, even the smallest ones. I'm trying to be strong and not get too worked up over this, but it's just so frustrating when I can't do anything in my power to save a life. 

Off-topic: My first spoken language was Spanish, learned English, forgot Spanish, took French. I have one more semester of French to finish up my language requirement for my bachelor's degree. Once that's out of the way I might pick up some Spanish classes. At least that's the plan; we'll see how my GPA performs after this semester.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol, the french bit was funny.
Argh, I wish he didn't have dropsy. This is so depressing. I want to be a vet tech, just so I can be a part of saving animals lives. This is horrible. I just wish Taco was having a bad day and he would snap out of it.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Just checked on Taco. He was lying on his side at the bottom of the tank and floated up slowly for air. I lowered the water level to just a few inches and took the heater out (I'd cook him if I left it in).

At the rate he's going, I wouldn't be surprised if he passed in the night. If he recovers, it'll be a God-given miracle. 

I'm out for the night, folks. Updates in the morning. Thanks for all of your well-wishes, support and prayers, y'all. I really appreciate it a lot (and so does Taco, I'm sure).


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ok, good night. Best wishes Taco.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

best wihses taco


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhh I hope hope hope he gets better!!!!!!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Good morning, y'all. 
Just checked on Taco. 
*
HE'S STILL ALIVE. :shock:*

The gosh darn fish can't seem to make up his mind on living or not, so he's hanging in there! :-D Which I'm a bit glad about, but also very concerned. 

So what's my next step? Do I euthanize him and put him out of his misery? Feed him something? Let him float awkwardly at the top of his tank for another week, months perhaps? Please help.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would offer some food to see if he'll eat it. I'm glad he's still hanging in there.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I would offer food. Maybe see how he does for another day or so before you make up your mind to euthanize him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Vikki.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope he feels better!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Didn't show any interest in food at all.  

His condition hasn't changed (nor has it worsened).


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Poor little guy I can imagine how you must feel ;[


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

poor taco maybe tommrow if hes vnot better put him out of his misery


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Update: 

Well, I've been out for most of the day and I came home to discover Taco making an attempt to blow a ring of bubbles lining his tank. He's still hanging vertical and very swollen. I am absolutely baffled. 

Any thoughts on this??


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

GIve him a day or two and then decide ;[


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah a day or two if not i would come to his finural


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TianTian said:


> Update:
> 
> Well, I've been out for most of the day and I came home to discover Taco making an attempt to blow a ring of bubbles lining his tank. He's still hanging vertical and very swollen. I am absolutely baffled.
> 
> Any thoughts on this??


That happened to my last female who had dropsy. Have you tried antibiotics like Ampicillin?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Taco sounds like a tough fighter. I think you should try Ampicillin. It may work.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

good luck taco


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh no,dropsy. My poor Morado lived with that from the beginning. He held on a long time. For some reason some of them do hang on for quite awhile. Just keep him comfy is all I can offer.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmm. I'm at a bit of a crossroads here. I don't have the means to acquire Ampicillin and I leave to go back to the Almighty Land of College in 6 days. I can't take a sick fish with me.

What to do??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I don't know what to tell you. Thats got to be a tough decision deciding what to do.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

well not to sound rude maybe have your parets take care of him shill your away with tian-tian or maybe say good bye i knoe its hard but maybe he'll swim free in the sea of life


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll make a decision either tonight or tomorrow morning. We'll see if he perks up at all. I'll give him another day, time permitting.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

ok just take you time *hugs* i know its hard but youll always have tian-tian right?

good luck

*hugs*

i dont like on air i live on hugs


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope Taco feels better ;[


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

everyone lets give taco a gib hus that will flost around the whole fish fourm


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

ifish said:


> everyone lets give taco a gib hus that will flost around the whole fish fourm


 What do you mean?


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i mean everyone do this 

*hugs*


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

You mean give a hug??


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

yes excatly


----------

